
Ask HN: Material Design graphing libraries (javascript)? - dbielik
Can anyone recommend a JavaScript graphing library that follows material design guidelines?<p>The only one I can find is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.chartjs.org&#x2F;
======
seaneking
[https://gionkunz.github.io/chartist-js/](https://gionkunz.github.io/chartist-
js/) \- Doesn't exactly follow material guidelines out-of-the-box, but super
hackable and easy to theme, looks pretty decent by default, and probably the
most straightforward js charting library I've ever come across.

------
artur_makly
checkout [http://highcharts.com/demo/pie-
basic](http://highcharts.com/demo/pie-basic) very customizable.

